# Tensioner replacement?



## 1.8L (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi I recently purchased a 2009 versa and get a squealing sound on start up only.
Does this mean a tensioner replacement?
It’s a hard to reach area requiring a T47 I believe.








im having trouble adding the video with the sound but it only lasts 2 or 3 seconds.
Above is the tensioner limit.
Looking for suggestions.
Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like your belt is worn out of range. Time to replace. Remove the belt and start the engine to see if the sound is now gone.
Here's a picture of the tensioner. Look at the belt ranges:


----------



## 1.8L (Mar 29, 2021)

rogoman said:


> It looks like your belt is worn out of range. Time to replace. Remove the belt and start the engine to see if the sound is now gone.
> Here's a picture of the tensioner. Look at the belt ranges:
> View attachment 7257


Thanks for the reply!
I just changed my belt. I still have the awful sound on startup. I started it without the belt and same sound. Maybe the starter? It seems to be only screeching when the starter is engaged or shortly after. No more than 2 to 3 seconds. The belt is sitting better now at least. Thanks in advance!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

From your description, the most likely culprit is a bad bearing in the starter. It takes a few seconds for the starter to quit spinning after the solenoid disengages. You can probably verify it with a stethoscope, put the steth at both ends of the starter and elsewhere on the block and see where it's loudest. My bet would be the starter nose-bearing (the one at the flywheel end).


----------

